# UpFlush Systems



## kiwi54 (Nov 30, 2007)

Any recommendations??
Have a 60 year old house, remodeling the basement. Have remodeled the laundry, the current gray water flows into the sump pump system as before, code approved believe it or not. Added a gym and screened off a storage room.

Now the lady wants to add a bathroom on the other side of the basement
Need to install an upflush system for bath, shower and toilet, looked at SaniFlow systems, they look O.K. but looking for suggestions on what you folks might use to keep this within the lady's budget. Looked at McPherson also but with a bad rep they went belly-up I heard...

Thanks


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Look at the price of a good trash pump 
to replace the gray water sump.
If that makes her choke,
your plumber will send her screaming from the room.


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

Install a liberty or meyers grinder pump & pit. This takes more work. You will have to remove the concrete and rough-in the waste lines under the slab to the pit . These systems have a 2" discharge compared to 3/4" or 1". I won't install an up flush system. I seen alot of problems with them and I don't have the time to do free warranty work.


----------



## kiwi54 (Nov 30, 2007)

(chuckle)....knew about the upflush problems, was hoping to find a good one but agree about the grinder and pit. Worst part of this is we just finished remodeling the laundry, built the gym in tight beside it and tiled the area last week, looks great. All the walls are finished and painted and moved her furniture and other things in yesterday. The sump area is tucked away behind a cupboard in the laundry.
Now the lady decides she wants a bathroom on the opposite side of the basement (28' away), the only 8' x 10' area left we can build something on.

Not looking forward to digging any of that up.


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

Put the grinder pump & pit in the 8 x 10 area. Then all you have to do is run the 2" drain thru the ceiling 28' to your tie-in. You won't have to tear up all that new tile.


----------



## kiwi54 (Nov 30, 2007)

masterk said:


> Put the grinder pump & pit in the 8 x 10 area. Then all you have to do is run the 2" drain thru the ceiling 28' to your tie-in. You won't have to tear up all that new tile.


Thanks and will go this route. Have always been wary of upflush, you confirmed the worry, appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Too be quite honest with you guys, I have put in a few of the Santi units and have yet to have a problem.

I dont know maybe they had some flaws years ago, but from my aspect they seem to work fine.

BJD


----------

